# Interior trims



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,been looking for Autotrail internal trims for an 18 yr old van now for 2yrs , finally took a trip to Magnum M /homes in Grimsby this week and was very impressed ,after about 20 mins I had what I was looking for, not the same as my original , because it was made of wood ,you know ,when they built them without plastic ,but very impressed ,now I have a bit of plastic to add to the van .....Les


----------

